# ovulation test sticks



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

I know the CB ones seem to be popular and reliable, but they are also up there in the more expensive category.  Does anyone have a reliable, but cheaper alternative?


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

I get mine on ebay from a company called Fertilityplan. They're £2.79 for 20 and seem to have worked so far (I've been using them for about 6 cycles now).


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

I tried the Tesco one they were easy to use and cheaper than CB. Although I may try the ebay ones if they work ok


----------

